# Buying plants online...



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

Where(or who) is your favorite place to buy live plants online? I am going to be started my planted tank soon and I wanted to start looking!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've ordered from these guys before but keep in mind they have a tendency to illegally ship (not labeled as live plants) and they might get caught by customs. I have ordered from them before and received my package in good time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

plantedaquariumscentral.com is a really good place. And use the coupon code BETTAFISH for 10% off.

I go to my LFS and they ship plants but for some reason it says they are sold out for mist plants.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

mikeswetpets on eBay


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I've ordered from these guys before but keep in mind they have a tendency to illegally ship (not labeled as live plants) and they might get caught by customs. I have ordered from them before and received my package in good time.


Really I never put a link? **face palm** sorry!

http://www.aqmagic.com/index.php


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My most recent online plant purchase was from AquariumPlants.com . I would have ordered from plantedaquariumcentral.com but they didn't have anything in stock that I was looking for. The plants I did buy came in very quickly; they actually expedited the order because of the extreme heat. The plants look great and are taking off in my 29 gal community. The shipping was a bit expensive, tho.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have ordered from aquatic magic via ebay AND I just placed an order with 
http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Live-Aquarium-Plants_c6.htm

and I got an amazon sword in a tube from petco. Its looks kinda sickly 

I'm gonna try and do the NPT thing


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

lvandert said:


> Really I never put a link? **face palm** sorry!
> 
> http://www.aqmagic.com/index.php


I was a bit confused at first haha but thank you!



And thank you all! Its really helpful and I"m looking through all the links now! :-D


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I have only bought on line once and won't do it again.
Most of the plants were dying due to the warm weather, the only one to survive was a Java fern and a bulb I ordered which has been in my tank for 3 weeks now and no sign of life

I prefer to go and shop around and pick my plants first hand


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

staffylover said:


> I have only bought on line once and won't do it again.
> Most of the plants were dying due to the warm weather, the only one to survive was a Java fern and a bulb I ordered which has been in my tank for 3 weeks now and no sign of life
> 
> I prefer to go and shop around and pick my plants first hand


I'd agree that I'd prefer to shop in a store but most of the local stores have a very limited selection. The selection is usually in poor health as well


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

vette91 said:


> I'd agree that I'd prefer to shop in a store but most of the local stores have a very limited selection. The selection is usually in poor health as well



Me too- Well the pet stores nearby have the most horrible looking plants. When I wanted anacharis it all looked eaten already and not very nice in color. The nearest nice plant store is over 30 mins away . . I should go but if they are out of what I want I would be annoyed.


----------

